# RAM + M.2 SSD Upgrade



## Apex_Predator (31. Januar 2018)

Hallo, ich habe mir diese Notebook bestellt : Acer Predator Helios 300 (G3-572-79KL) 

Es hat aber keine M.2 verbaut und der zweite RAM Steckplatz ist auch frei.

Ich möchte aber einen zweiten Riegel einbauen und eine M.2 mit ca 120gb dazu.

Meine Frage welche M.2 soll ich nehmen sollte günstig sein aber auch schnell wird nur für das OS benötigt. 
(M.2 2280 PCIe 3.0 4x NVMe)

Es gibt online verschiedene 8gb Aufrüstkits für den RAM aber welcher ist der richtige ?

Ich wäre sehr dankbar wenn mir wer helfen könnte beim suchen.

MFG


----------



## Riko12 (1. Februar 2018)

Das kommt darauf an, ob DDR3 oder DDR4 verbaut ist. Ansich ist Acer mit allen kompatibel. Kenne keinen, wo das nicht funkt.


----------



## Apex_Predator (1. Februar 2018)

Riko12 schrieb:


> Das kommt darauf an, ob DDR3 oder DDR4 verbaut ist. Ansich ist Acer mit allen kompatibel. Kenne keinen, wo das nicht funkt.



Es ist ein DDR4 2400mhz Riegel


----------



## bastian123f (1. Februar 2018)

Apex_Predator schrieb:


> Meine Frage welche M.2 soll ich nehmen sollte günstig sein aber auch schnell wird nur für das OS benötigt.
> (M.2 2280 PCIe 3.0 4x NVMe)


Günstig und schnell ist immer so eine Sache.  Bei der M2 würde ich jetzt eine Samsung nehmen. Die sind aber auch wiederum teuer.

Beim RAM solten die Aufrüstkits reichen. Allerdings bin ich damals bei meinem Laptop auf nummer sicher gegangen und habe den alten riegel ausgebaut. Danach die Nummer abgelesen und den genau gleichen wieder bestellt. Dann ist das Risiko nochmals geringer.


----------



## Apex_Predator (1. Februar 2018)

bastian123f schrieb:


> Günstig und schnell ist immer so eine Sache.  Bei der M2 würde ich jetzt eine Samsung nehmen. Die sind aber auch wiederum teuer.
> 
> Beim RAM solten die Aufrüstkits reichen. Allerdings bin ich damals bei meinem Laptop auf nummer sicher gegangen und habe den alten riegel ausgebaut. Danach die Nummer abgelesen und den genau gleichen wieder bestellt. Dann ist das Risiko nochmals geringer.



Ja dann wirds wohl so besser sein lieber paar tage nicht nutzen können als 2 mal zerlegen oder falsch bestellen. Was hat die SSD mit M Key zu bedeuten kenne mich da nicht aus kann ich da jede beliebige M. 2 einbauen?


----------



## iTzZent (2. Februar 2018)

Die hier würde ich z.B. empfehlen Samsung SSD PM961 128GB Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland wobei ich ehr auf 256GB gehen würde... denn das eine oder andere Spiel profitiert schon von der SSD Performance.... dann wäre es diese hier:Samsung SSD PM961 256GB Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Was den RAM angeht, da verbaut Acer wohl Kingston Module (siehe Test: Test Acer Predator Helios 300 (7700HQ, GTX 1060, Full-HD) Laptop - Notebookcheck.com Tests) daher würde ich denn auch ehr auf ein Kingston Modul setzen : Kingston ValueRAM SO-DIMM 8GB, DDR4-2400, CL17-17-17, ECC Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland dann bist du auf der sicheren Seite. Inkompatibilität zwischen den einzelnen Speicherherstellern ist leider immernoch ein Thema und das wird sich auch nicht ändern...

M-Key ist die Pinvariante der SSD, siehe hier: M.2 – Wikipedia


----------



## bastian123f (2. Februar 2018)

iTzZent schrieb:


> Die hier würde ich z.B. empfehlen Samsung SSD PM961 128GB Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland wobei ich ehr auf 256GB gehen würde... denn das eine oder andere Spiel profitiert schon von der SSD Performance.... dann wäre es diese hier:Samsung SSD PM961 256GB Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
> 
> Was den RAM angeht, da verbaut Acer wohl Kingston Module (siehe Test: Test Acer Predator Helios 300 (7700HQ, GTX 1060, Full-HD) Laptop - Notebookcheck.com Tests) daher würde ich denn auch ehr auf ein Kingston Modul setzen : Kingston ValueRAM SO-DIMM 8GB, DDR4-2400, CL17-17-17, ECC Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland dann bist du auf der sicheren Seite. Inkompatibilität zwischen den einzelnen Speicherherstellern ist leider immernoch ein Thema und das wird sich auch nicht ändern...
> 
> M-Key ist die Pinvariante der SSD, siehe hier: M.2 – Wikipedia



@Apex_Predator: Die SSD kann ich auch empfehlen. Es gibt trotz der M2 Schnittstelle auch noch SATA SSDs in diesem Format. Diese sind nicht schneller als Handelsübliche 2,5" SATA SSDs. 
Die empfohlene SSD von iTzZent ist gut angelegt. Es gäbe zwar noch mehr Leistung, allerdings sind diese überteuert. Da bist du mit dieser viel besser dabei.

Zur Erklärung von M2 ist der Wikipedia Eintrag ziemlich hilfreich.


----------

